# If you could only wear one peice of makeup, what would it be?



## Nox (Jun 21, 2008)

So given: You have clean face, not a stitch of makeup on.  

Challenge: You were told that you are allowed to wear one makeup item, and not one thing more.

*What would it be?  Type of makeup, brand, and color.*
__________________________________________________  __________

I would probably go with my NARS Orgasm blush.  I swear, when I put it on, it transforms my face.  I look so pale (for a black woman anyway) and flat when I don't have anything on my face, so when I add just a hint of peachy color like Orgasm, it is the perfect 'bareface' look for me.  I really could go without everything else when I have that on.


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jun 21, 2008)

MAC pink swoon blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 because adding color to your cheeks makes you look alive,healthy,and pretty


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 21, 2008)

MAC Big Baby plush glass lip gloss.


----------



## foomph (Jun 21, 2008)

Blush in general
Dollymix specifically


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd probably wear plushlash..


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 21, 2008)

Definitely a thin layer of eyeliner, brown or black.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 21, 2008)

Mascara!!! A girl can't live without mascara. Lol.

Probably MAC Mascara X in Black X.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 21, 2008)

MUFE Full Cover Concealer.

I could choose other things, but I'd rather cover up the nasty dark circles I have so that I don't look so tired.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 21, 2008)

Mac Sunbasque blush ..or just any blusher really.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 21, 2008)

Revlon lip tint.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 21, 2008)

covergirl perfect point eyeliner (or it's called something like that.) I love that eyeliner (the only non-mac thing I wear).


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jun 21, 2008)

Dior Blackout Mascara....i HAVE to wear mascara..i have the blondest eyelashes ever..


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 21, 2008)

Ambering Rose blush.
It gives me a nice glow and a flush of color on my cheeks.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 21, 2008)

MAC Studio Finish concealer so I don't look so tired!


----------



## red (Jun 21, 2008)

mac's fluidline ... 'cause i could wear it as a liner, as a shadow and put a bit on my lashes


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 21, 2008)

Foundation...i have acne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



um i'm using revlon colorstay atm but the colour's REALLY off lol


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 21, 2008)

Lip Fusion in Dream.  ...Because my makeup has to actually do something for me to prove its worthy....Lip Fusion makes them my lips bigger and softer .


----------



## frocher (Jun 21, 2008)

......


----------



## widdershins (Jun 22, 2008)

Everyday Minerals Foundation. I've got some skin problems and EDM covers them really well. If I had perfect skin I would choose a lipstain to double as a cheek color and a lip color. Or maybe eyeliner.


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jun 22, 2008)

Mascara...MAC's Plush Lash or Zoom Lash.

If I could choose a second, it would be some types of lipgloss!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 22, 2008)

Damn...this is hard!  Probably liner to bring out my big brown eyes


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 22, 2008)

Origins pinch your cheeks. I get to cheat by having flushed cheeks & pinky lips. hee hee hee


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 23, 2008)

Revlon's ColorStay foundation, just because I have acne and some uneveness to my skin tone, and this hides it really well.  Otherwise....gosh....I'd have to say some kickass mascara like LashBlast in very black.


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

definitely mascara


----------



## RaynelleM (Jun 23, 2008)

Salsarose blush ... it's my new fave and makes me look alive!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 23, 2008)

lancome definicils mascara in black


----------



## coconuts04963 (Jun 24, 2008)

Chanel Extra-Cils Black Mascara, My eyelashes are light and I find that a good mascara can really brighten up the whole eye area


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd fill in my brows! I'm naturally blonde but dye my hair black so my eyebrows look super weird without something on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use a black e/s by Rimmel.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 25, 2008)

*****


----------



## Summer (Jun 26, 2008)

dark brown eyeliner. No specific brand.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

tinted lipgloss thats pinky/purple


----------



## frankenstain (Jun 26, 2008)

Mascara. Maybelline Very Black.


----------



## couturesista (Jun 26, 2008)

Lipgloss. Dry lips are a no no!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 26, 2008)

Mascara (Clinique High Impact in black) as I have very light lashes and simply adding mascara really changes my appearance.


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 26, 2008)

Mascara.. Going out of the house without mascara is like going out of the house naked..


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 27, 2008)

lipstick or gloss


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

MAC Springsheen blush


----------



## natalie75 (Jun 27, 2008)

My Chanel Hydromax + Moisturizer


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 27, 2008)

Black eyeliner.
I like to emphasize my eyes.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 27, 2008)

Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer.


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Jun 27, 2008)

Smashbox Anti-Shine. It stops me from becoming an oil slick, and seems to make my skin feel softer when it's on. In fact, it's all I wear to work.


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 27, 2008)

Concealer.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jun 27, 2008)

Foundation. I refuse to go out without some type of makeup on my face. 

right now i use maybelline mineral power liquid


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Jun 27, 2008)

Revlon Golden Affair Blush 
You cant go wrong with blush I can contour and be on the go!


----------



## n_c (Jun 27, 2008)

Before my skin turn to shit, I would have said mascara by Maybelline in black.

Now I have to say studio finish concealer in NW25-30


----------



## Trista (Jun 27, 2008)

No doubt that it would be Blacktrack fluidline. I cannot live wihout black eyeliner and this stuff stays on longer than most.


----------



## hr44 (Jun 27, 2008)

Anna Sui black liquid liner. LOVE IT!


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jun 29, 2008)

My Sephora double compact mineral foundation, R20. LOVE it. I don't look half asleep or dead, or splotchy, etc etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA--I actually did this today. Felt too down to even bother with makesup so just put on some base & went to work. Although I felt somewhat better after lunch, and dipped into my little stash of cheap but decent e.l.f. in my knitting bag for a bit of e/s & l/g.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 29, 2008)

Mascara!


----------



## Nails (Jun 29, 2008)

Nthing Mascara! My fave at the moment is Rimmel Magnifeyes, especially when I use an eyelash curler. I can get away without brow stuff, blush and lippie (as long as I have a little balm for dryness) because I'm tanned but I look very blah without either a lash tint or mascara.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 29, 2008)

I would softly fill in my brows with Prestige brow pencil in Earth Brown.


----------



## jennzy (Jun 29, 2008)

i'd say i'd go au natural 
i only wear make up when i'm going out...
but, if i have to wear one item even when i'm going out or any special event,
benefit vip glosses (don't care about colour, i'llt ake what i'm given  )
my lips get so dried, i need a non sticky lipgloss that has staying power


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 29, 2008)

Must it just be one item? darn...lol

Mine would be eyeliner, brown or black...Either MAC Engraved or Benefit Babe Cake....


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jul 1, 2008)

Eyeliner!  Dipdown fluidline.


----------



## Mac Slut (Jul 1, 2008)

Mascara........Maybelline Great Lash!


----------



## nunu (Jul 1, 2008)

Eyeliner: MAC's feline kohl power hands down!


----------



## enviable (Jul 2, 2008)

MAC fluidline blacktrack


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 2, 2008)

MAC Brow Shader.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 2, 2008)

Lipgloss.  I do it all the time on lazy or busy days.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 2, 2008)

You guys are crazy.

I'd pick CONCEALER or FOUNDATION so that I always had a flawless looking face. I don't mind my pretty green eyes or natural lip/cheek colors, so I certainly (if I had to only pick one) would go with the most important -- skin!


----------



## kobri (Jul 2, 2008)

Well I would cheat and tint my lashes so I didn't have to pick mascara and I would say Jane Iredale pure pressed base


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 2, 2008)

MAC Foundation NW43/NC50


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 2, 2008)

Foundation, definitely. I have terrible skin


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 2, 2008)

dior show mascara. do uppp the lashes and then smudge along the lashline for "eyeliner"


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 2, 2008)

i seriously cannot leave the house without my eyeliner. i am obsessed. that and my hairspray and teasing comb. no joke.


----------



## static_universe (Jul 2, 2008)

Stars N Rockets e/s. It owns me.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Well I would cheat and tint my lashes so I didn't have to pick mascara and I would say Jane Iredale pure pressed base_

 
Smart girl. Ooh, and we could use Vaseline for lippie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, I get tinted lashes... vaseline lips... and my foundation. Perfect! lol


----------



## MirrorWhorexD (Jul 9, 2008)

eyeliner.
maybelline define-a-line.
brown.

i only use this particular eyeliner when i want a casual, smudged look (this eyeliner smudges like no other.), where you can't even see the eyeliner, but you see more of a shadow. (eyeshadows and me? we're archenemies.)


----------



## msmack (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_MAC Brow Shader._

 

me too - as long as 'I gots my 'brows on', I am good to go!


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 10, 2008)

Mascara! most definitely (even though a lot of people tell me I don't need it)

Otherwise I'd only wear a moisturising lipbalm.


----------



## jbid (Jul 10, 2008)

i could lick my lips (gloss) and pinch my cheeks (blush) but nothing could ever replace my mascara!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 11, 2008)

Mascara, FTW. Lol, I dunno what I'd do without my Fresh Supernova..


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

SKII Airtouch foundation


----------



## mocha_queen (Jul 22, 2008)

L'oreal HIP cream liner in Black
I could go without wearing any make up at all but eye liner/kohl


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

Concealer. My undereye circles are vicious.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 22, 2008)

Mascara... and lots of it!


----------

